# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Britse moeders krijgen 200 pond aan bonnen voor het geven van borstvoeding

## Leontien

In bepaalde gebieden in Engeland krijgen moeders, die hun baby een half jaar borstvoeding geven, 200 pond (238 euro) aan bonnen. Het gaat dan om de gebieden Sheffield en Chesterfield, waar 55% van de moeders borstvoeding geven.

Aangezien borstvoeding belangrijk is voor de weerstand van de baby, wil de regering dit stimuleren. Als ze het half jaar niet volhouden, maar wel 6 weken, krijgen ze 120 pond aan bonnen. Deze bonnen zijn in te wisselen bij supermarkten en kledingwinkels. 

Verloskundigen en gezondheidswerkers controleren of de vrouwen zich aan de afspraak houden. Dit geheel is een proef en wordt over een half jaar geevalueerd. Als het goed aanslaat, wordt het volgend jaar landelijk ingevoerd.
Bron: nu.nl  

Vind jij dit een goede manier om borstvoeding te stimuleren?

----------

